# Game of thrones



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Another week to wait for the next episode 

It's completely addictive


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I was worried about the dragon, and it's only bloody pixels!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So was I, sprinta 

I'm going to have to buy the whole series to watch it all again

All the first five series have gone now on Netflix 

I'm bereft, bereft I say :crying:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

And now it's all over, until next year.


And I wish I had an aunt like her &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not been able to watch it yet, will download it all when and if I get a decent wifi connection. Love that series.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Barry my love 

You are on the verge of being replaced by Jon Snow 

Only on the verge though 

I absolutely loved the books and the series is absolutely fantastic 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just finished watching series 7. Started yesterday and couldnt stop watching. Best series ever IMO. Completely brilliant. I gather 8 is the last one. When is it out?


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

just started filming. rumours say 2019


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

2019!! Thats no good. I had to watch a catch up to remember what happened in series 6.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Never watched a single episode of this, may have to start from the beginning I think.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its up there at the top of my favourite shows of all time. Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul and Californication level really. Its complex though, there are even forums and websites all about the show in real detail. I just watch it to see the Mother of Dragons get her kit of really.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We've not watched a single one but I am looking out for the DVD boxed sets (so we can watch in the MH) on Ebay however they go for silly money even for Series 1...

If anyone has the DVD box sets that they want to sell for sensible money then drop me a PM:smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are expensive Graham 

I bought the first three, but the third disappeared into the busom of the family never to be seen again 

And surprize, surprize, no one has it 

Might I suggest the books?

Fabulous reading 

They will turn up again on Netflix or some such thing 

Excellent series 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Its up there at the top of my favourite shows of all time. Breaking Bad, Better Call Saul and Californication level really. Its complex though, there are even forums and websites all about the show in real detail. I just watch it to see the Mother of Dragons get her kit of really.


Wether she does or not is totally irrelevant to the plot, Barry

It's a fantastic intricate story

One you could watch again and again

Or then again, you could just read the books

They are equally fantastic, if not more so

My heart broke with the wolves, people dying every where, but the wolves

And on my bookshelves

I think I just might re read them

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We've not watched a single one but I am looking out for the DVD boxed sets (so we can watch in the MH) on Ebay however they go for silly money even for Series 1...
> 
> If anyone has the DVD box sets that they want to sell for sensible money then drop me a PM:smile2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Find a computer guru who has access to a VPN and the Pirate bay and get them to download it to a 16gb USB stick for you to watch on a laptop or tablet. Thats what I would do if I knew about such things.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We want to take them away with us in the MH so want DVD's tbh...

There's no rush. They will be cheap enough in a year or two's time.

There's not that much on TV that I have an urgent need to watch tbh!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Graham

You should have an urgent need to watch

It's fantastic , and I mean fantastic 

One or two episodes

You are done for

Rarely have I seen such a gripping series 

So ok I loved lord of the rings , books and films 

Astonished my grandkids by knowing all the characters as we watched it together 

I'd read the books 

Did I tell them?

No chance, I'll told them later

Or maybe I didn't:wink2:>

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I very much doubt it.

There is not much I consider that I really need to watch on TV tbh..

Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Normal telly is crap I agree (well most of it) but there are some great series out there.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Normal telly is crap I agree (well most of it) but there are some great series out there.


Don't get me wrong Barry, I do watch TV: I enjoy rugby, cricket and F1. I also watch a fair amount of documentaries and current affairs stuff. I also try and catch the news at 10 on the BBC whenever possible too...

There is also a certain amount of 'bubblegum' that I watch too but I am no slave to any of it tbh.

We just did a month in the NL and Germany without any telly at all. No bother - great to catch up with some reading (I'm 850 pages into War and Peace now:smile2

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So what's your problem Graham

READ THE BOOKS 

sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have no problem Sandra...

...and no need to SHOUT!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn’t mean to shout graham 
Prob pressed the capital by mistake 

Fingers not as agile as the were

Still you heard me then?:grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------

